# where are we going?



## lora_karavelova

How is: where are we going in Romanian? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fuel

It is : unde mergem?


----------



## Trisia

Hello, welcome to the forum. Nice to have you here.

Generally, it should be "Unde mergem?"

Keep in mind that *you haven't given us the details*. Do you mean that _literally_ (we're going out and I don't know which restaurant we're going to) or _figuratively _(I'm wondering about the future of our company, of the world, etc).

If you want clear answers, please give a full question.


----------



## lora_karavelova

Thanks. You are sooo kind. I have started to learn Romanian like about 2 hours ago...  Thanks.

Well, I mean literally and metaphorically - would be nice to make the difference. Thank you.


----------



## farscape

Metaphorically or not , a context is needed to give you an appropriate expression or translation. For example, "Încotro ne îndreptăm?" may be a literal or metaphorical translation.

Later,


----------

